# Builder/Handyperson WANTED - 36400



## oakdene10 (12 mo ago)

Would appreciate anyone who can point me in the right direction for finding a local trades person in the La Chatre 36400 region that's looking for work

I'm in the process of renovating a property but am UK based and therefore really need to offload some of the tasks, just struggling with the French way of working and findings a reliable english speaking builder

Any advice/info greatly appreciated

thanks


----------

